# Dust-up with NK getting closer



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A real possibility of a dust-up coming.....

Per Zerohedge.....



> US Deploys Two More Aircraft Carriers Toward Korean Peninsula: Yonhap





> According to a report by South Korea's primary news outlet, Yonhap, the Pentagon has directed a total of three US aircraft carriers toward the Korean Peninsula, citing a South Korean government source.
> 
> Yonhap reports that in addition to the CVN-70 Carl Vinson, which is expected to arrive off the South Korean coast on April 25, the CVN-76 Ronald Reagan - currently in home port in Yokosuka, Japan - and the CVN-68 Nimitz carrier group - currently undergoing final pre-deployment assessment, Composite Training Unit Exercise off Oregon - will enter the Sea of Japan next week. According to the senior government official. the US and South Korea are discussing joint drills, which will include the three aircraft carriers and other ships.


And.....



> North Korea 'will test missiles weekly', senior official tells BBC


North Korea 'will test missiles weekly', senior official tells BBC - BBC News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hoo-boy. That is a lot of power.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sean Spicer just said they are running out of tools and there are a lot of discussions going on.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those North Korean battery powered subs are said to be extremely quiet. I hope the boys manning our hunter-killers are on their toes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I was in charge..

I would have satellites to see where the GREATER LEADER was at on a wednesday night (korean bingo night) and after he was asleep I would launch 75 tomahawk missiles at his location, cutting off the head

i would also hit all radar sites, and military HQ,s, shipyards with subs, missile launch sites and I would blare surrender commands explaining the great leader was dead

alld airport bases would be rendered unusable 

I would hit all power stations and TV sites.. I would leave the main radio site up and running and taken it over during the first hour

I think we could start and end the war in under 24 hours


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's an awful lot of firepower. One aircraft strike group sends a message. What does three say?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

supposedly one of upper level decision makers says 4 carriers are needed - one is in for a minor re-fit and could sail if pushed .... this in addition of Guam and Japan airfields ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If I was in charge...I think we could start and end the war in under 24 hours


We probably could. But at what cost to South Korea? NK is a nuclear power now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> We probably could. But at what cost to South Korea? NK is a nuclear power now.


I do not think they would launch.. if they did I think we could shot it down before it left their airspace


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Trump is putting to many ships into that area Little Kim could accidentally get lucky and sink one. 

IMHO it's overkill and kind of stupid to put all our assets into harms way for that twerp.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just bitch slap him already and get it over with.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Trump is putting to many ships into that area Little Kim could accidentally get lucky and sink one.
> 
> IMHO it's overkill and kind of stupid to put all our assets into harms way for that twerp.


I agree .... Prez Trump should pull an Obammy and just sit back and leave it up the next prez or the prez after him .... allow NK to finish their missile and nuke development programs - so it's more even up .... be able to level half a dozen US cities and sink a few carrier groups ...

I'm thinking an airlift of $100B in cash should payoff NK to leave the US alone - it worked with Obammy and Iran .... all agreed should send in your donations to the I Be A Sucker Fund ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . anyone out there have a real good reason why all the fuss over one fat boy with a broken lego set?

So far he has done nothing but run his mouth, . . . 

He doesn't have the capability to invade and conquer Luxembourg, . . . if someone moved it 10,000 miles closer, . . . his missile launches all go pffffftttttt, . . . if he has any submarines, . . . they are yesteryear's crop that have to be someone's cast off "I don't need this antique any more".

He has no ability to sustain a fight of any duration.

He doesn't have gold deposits, . . . oil, . . . natural gas, . . . and the few folks here who have a hankering for kimchee can buy it of make it on their own.

Why the tizzy?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's a good one that spells it out ....

*Trump Won't Be Punked By Foreign Dirtbags Like Obama Was*

https://townhall.com/columnists/kur...d-by-foreign-dirtbags-like-obama-was-n2314110


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He does have nukes and the ability to launch them most of the time. He is nuts enough and higher enough on thinking he is an anointed god that he would do it. Thank you Bill Clinton for giving them to him.
Sometimes a show down must happen. You can run but it will happen. China can stop him question is will they .


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> If I was in charge..
> 
> I would have satellites to see where the GREATER LEADER was at on a wednesday night (korean bingo night) and after he was asleep I would launch 75 tomahawk missiles at his location, cutting off the head
> 
> ...


I am sure that there are many people in NK that would be thrilled to know that Mr Kim Jong was dead:vs_karate:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

RedLion said:


> A real possibility of a dust-up coming.....
> 
> Per Zerohedge.....
> 
> ...


If the North starts firing there cannons - estimates is they can deliver 1000 rounds an hour into Seoul city that I understand is now estimated to be 20 million people it is not going to be a dust up rather it will be a blood bath.

Even if the civilian population tried to get over the Han river bridges all at one time casualties would be in the thousands with the accidents , shoving , people getting stepped on, knocked off the bridge by people in a panic . It will at least take days if not weeks to silence them all as they are in tunnels in the mountains you got to block the tunnel or hit it with the gun in the firing position. Or pass thru minefields and then crawl up those mountains to take the guns. Estimates put the death toll at a million and that is if China stays out of it. Big IF.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is it our responsibility to protect the South Koreans? Hell, we've spent BILLIONS of dollars over 50 years keeping S. Korea safe, what the hell have the South Koreans been doing all this time? It sure as hall ain't been building up their own defenses.

Screw 'em all. Take out the dipshit N. Korean pusswad and then pull every American Serviceman out of these shit hole countries and collect some damn money from them. Didn't Trump run on getting paid back by the countries that we have protected for years upon years?



RJAMES said:


> If the North starts firing there cannons - estimates is they can deliver 1000 rounds an hour into Seoul city that I understand is now estimated to be 20 million people it is not going to be a dust up rather it will be a blood bath.
> 
> Even if the civilian population tried to get over the Han river bridges all at one time casualties would be in the thousands with the accidents , shoving , people getting stepped on, knocked off the bridge by people in a panic . It will at least take days if not weeks to silence them all as they are in tunnels in the mountains you got to block the tunnel or hit it with the gun in the firing position. Or pass thru minefields and then crawl up those mountains to take the guns. Estimates put the death toll at a million and that is if China stays out of it. Big IF.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

South Korea actually has a fairly sizeable and competent military.

South Korea Military Strength

SK Marines have a rep for toughness.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Why is it our responsibility to protect the South Koreans? Hell, we've spent BILLIONS of dollars over 50 years keeping S. Korea safe, what the hell have the South Koreans been doing all this time? It sure as hall ain't been building up their own defenses.
> 
> Screw 'em all. Take out the dipshit N. Korean pusswad and then pull every American Serviceman out of these shit hole countries and collect some damn money from them. Didn't Trump run on getting paid back by the countries that we have protected for years upon years?


The Word Of The Day:

Pusswad from the Urban Dictionary:
A guy who is a vagina, or pussy if you will.
Yo, Murph is such a pusswad.

One who acts out of what his mother or girlfriend thinks is best. May be over the age of 18 yet he still abides by mommy or his girlfriend.Can sometimes ditch friends or just simply never calls or talk to them because of the fact that there mother or girlfriend is in controll.
Wow, Matt is a pusswad for not coming tonight.

Dude, Tyler's girlfriend turned him into a pusswad.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> here's a good one that spells it out ....
> 
> *Trump Won't Be Punked By Foreign Dirtbags Like Obama Was*
> 
> https://townhall.com/columnists/kur...d-by-foreign-dirtbags-like-obama-was-n2314110


I guess I had thought about that, . . . and in that light, . . . but just never connected the dots the way the author did.

It kinda makes sense, . . .

BUT, . . . and I say BUT, . . . if the Trumpster decides to take him out, . . . just do it with drones, . . . Tomahawks, . . . or F16's, . . . but for crying out loud, . . . no more beach landings of USMC and USA.

Just watch and wait, . . . his fat arse will come up for air, . . . proper intel will position him, . . . then just do it.

And if it has to be done 2 years later to the successor, . . . so be it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't understand with all the technology we have and the state of that country like on par with Hati for being poorish 3rd world why someone just doesn't off the fat midget bas-tage

like really mus-tard-jar his butt?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Why is it our responsibility to protect the South Koreans? Hell, we've spent BILLIONS of dollars over 50 years keeping S. Korea safe, what the hell have the South Koreans been doing all this time? It sure as hall ain't been building up their own defenses.
> 
> Screw 'em all. Take out the dipshit N. Korean pusswad and then pull every American Serviceman out of these shit hole countries and collect some damn money from them. Didn't Trump run on getting paid back by the countries that we have protected for years upon years?


Short answer as to why we protect the south we don't and haven't for decades we have kept the South from attacking the North a couple times. Several times South Korea Generals have wanted regardless of civilian causalities to invade they have come very close to overthrowing their own governments who were usually retired generals to began with.

The fear for the US if we did not keep the South under control they would directly involve China, Russia or both into a war. UN still has a presence in the country and the thought is should war break out it will pull a lot of other countries in . Australia, England and bunch of others I no longer remember.

South Korea sent a Division to Vietnam when we asked them to in the 60's , they also sent troops to help the US in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Why does the US think we need to be the policeman of the world ? I think guilt over turning refugees from the Nazis away and not doing more to stop the Holocaust but that is just my theory .

I for one am more than willing to stop being the worlds policeman but a lot of our fellow Americans are cheering the new "sheriff".


----------

